# sugar gliders



## shazm2 (Jan 20, 2013)

hi im new to this site, but im looking for either a pair or trio of sugar gliders, please can anybody help me find some, i have done my research into these for many years before deciding to buy them. thank you again


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

I would say that the UKs best glider breeders are active members of the below forum. 

Sugar Glider Forum - Index

I know you say you've done all of the research you require, Then but have a read through the keeping experiences of other glider keepers, and so you can get an even better idea of how mischievous these little balls of fluff on speed can be.


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Well done for doing your research! Its actually a relief to say someone is looking for a pair or trio for a change instead of "a sugar glider!"

As above, if you join the forum in the link above, or the link in my signature, you will find lots of breeders. Once you have made the minimum pots, you will be able to see the classifieds. 

PS. there is a sugar glider breeder extremely close to your location.....


----------



## shazm2 (Jan 20, 2013)

have you got the details of the breeder near me thank you x


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

I have yes. Its me  

I do highly recommend that you join the forum linked. Its full of brilliant information and diet advice, not to mention all the best glider breeders are on it and the best place possible to get all your supplements and vitamins for your future gliders!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Lol! Rhi, I thought you were going to say "I do highly recommend me" :loll:

UrolithicTitan, thanks, you're always very complimentary about my forum and I really appreciate it! I love your description "little balls of fluff on speed" it's brilliant! :2thumb:


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

glidergirl said:


> Lol! Rhi, I thought you were going to say "I do highly recommend me" :loll:
> 
> UrolithicTitan, thanks, you're always very complimentary about my forum and I really appreciate it! I love your description "little balls of fluff on speed" it's brilliant! :2thumb:


Well, if i do say so myself, my joeys are amazing! haha Ask Rodgerthealien! haha Lucky cow, ive always wanted a glider that sleeps in my hand, and the ones Jess got off me do that! :whip:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

glidergirl said:


> Lol! Rhi, I thought you were going to say "I do highly recommend me" :loll:
> 
> UrolithicTitan, thanks, you're always very complimentary about my forum and I really appreciate it! I love your description "little balls of fluff on speed" it's brilliant! :2thumb:


Your more than welcome! 

With so much of the information available online being incorrect, please it's good that there's a great forum full of correct information.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Guys, I tried to join the forum the other day but haven't been added on yet :whip: lol I've used the same username as on here x (sorry OP to gate crash your post!)


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Ok 5plusmany, I will have a look for you now and see if you are showing up as pending. Watch this space : victory:

Space Watched still I hope, Edit: you have been approved, you should be able to log in now but if you can't just PM me here and I will look into it.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

loulou said:


> Ok 5plusmany, I will have a look for you now and see if you are showing up as pending. Watch this space : victory:
> 
> Space Watched still I hope, Edit: you have been approved, you should be able to log in now but if you can't just PM me here and I will look into it.


Thank you, pm sent as still having problems with password :-(


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

: victory: done it


----------

